# Cercado de Lima & Cerro San Cristobal



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me encontre estas dos fotos en el centro cultural de la ricardo palma, asi que decide subirlas aqui ya que el cerro San Cristobal en particular no es fotografiado muy seguido.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

me encantaron las fotos , parecen un poco antiguas y retocadas , gracias
por postearlas.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que interesantes las fotos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

honestamente, esa zona da lástima


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jeje...la primera ya me la mostraste ayer.

Bueno, la zona es horrible...asi de simple.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

muy triste.. la primera imagen


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Si realmente esa zona es fea todo lo q es las invasiones en el cerro.Desearia q el cerro San Cristóbal sea verde o algo asi.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaron las fotos, esas casas en el cerro necesitan un tratamiento urgente, tarrajeo, pintura y mejores veredas, si ya está hecho, hay que arreglarlo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Las casas del cerro deberian demolerlas pero es complicado, lo unico que queda es arreglar nomas, espero ver algun dia ese cerro despoblado y la gente que habita alli, viviendo en otro lugar mejor urbanizado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso sería lo ideal, pero es mucha inversión, Gobierno incompetente que permitió dicha invasión.


----------



## jovan (Nov 27, 2004)

hola
esas casas al pie de los cerros. son parte de la ciudad y quisas sienpre esten ahi . pero la mejor solucion seria darle mantenimiento . deve existir un proyecto de la municipalidad para mejorar esas viviendas. talves pintando todas las casa. y mejorar todas esas asoteas de todas las casas . porque en otros lugares existen casa en los cerros . pero con un mejor diseño en las viviendas se muy bien . hasta canbian el aspecto deprimente de los cerros . cuando son solo tierras o rocas sin nada mas..


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

si, la gente no deberia vivir en el cerro, deberian estar en lugares mejor urbanizados con todos los servicios! los cerros deberian ser verdes y llenos de parques para comer y descanzar mientres admiras la ciudad !


----------



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

SOLO ES CUESTION DE BUSCAR Y RESALTAR EL MEJOR ANGULO.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

RONINN said:


> SOLO ES CUESTION DE BUSCAR Y RESALTAR EL MEJOR ANGULO.


Roninn, te pasaste, estas fotos tienen mucha fuerza, verdaderamente me impresionaron mucho, felicitaciones captaste el alma del pueblo y las demas tambien buenas , como bien dices, es cuestion de buscar y resaltar el mejor angulo.:cheers:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pero esta b0nito el thread. yo creo k solo las de noticias no deben revivirse....este de aka muestra fotos.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

wow buenasas esas foto..... me imagino que fue para semana santa......


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

El hilo es del 2005, pero estas últimas fotos me parece que no, en todo caso están muy bonitas las imágenes, sobretodo esas donde se puede apreciar en panorámica la ciudad, muy buenas fotos, vale el esfuerzo me imagino que debió costar un tanto el buscar las mejores tomas, en la primera y en la cuarta se puede ver también el cielo de tarde de Lima, y particularmente me gusta mucho la última toma, captaste su horizonte y su "skyline" de cerros. :lol:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas fotos. Cuando visite este lugar, me gusto mucho las vistas panoramicas, especialmente aquellas vistas hacia el mar y la zona financiera de Lima ademas de miraflores, por los skylines que se llega a notar a distancia.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, sí, muy buenas las fotos, como dije más antes, sólo queda restaurar, además salió unba noticia en el periódico donde el gobierno central y la municipalidad del Rímac invertirán 2 millones de soles en refacción de viviendas, pistas y veredas de los cuatro asentamientos humanos del cerro San Cristóbal, espero lo hagan con buen gusto.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

La verdad que vivo en Lima y nunca he visitado ese cerro, lo haré en algún momento de mi vida. Ojalá con los proyectos que existen, la zona se vea mucho mejor


----------

